

Github Pull Request Triage tool - comzeradd
http://www.peterbe.com/plog/github-pr-triage

======
ozh
Neat, this should be a default feature on github.com/owner/repo/pulls page
(especially showing at a glance the state of the PR)

------
fedlarm
Hmm.. Might just be me, but isn't that half of the job of the reviewer, to
decline a PR if it isn't fixed? The one making the PR should get a
notification that it is declined. Their ball.

~~~
secstate
Yes, but as noted in the post, if the pull request author misses that email
notification the request goes into a purgatory. And the pull request page has
not way to glance down a list and note who's on what.

This isn't an individual notification system, it's an easily-scanned list of
PR states, which has quite a bit of value for many projects.

